# acer a500 wont download'



## imjustlost (Oct 1, 2015)

how can i get my acer a500 tablet to download something instead of giving me error messages?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I've requested this be moved to the *Android tablet* forum.
https://forums.techguy.org/forums/android-phones-and-tablets.97/
What version of Android? JellyBean, IceCreamSandwich, Kitkat or Lollipop?
You are trying to *install* through the googleplay store, correct?


----------



## imjustlost (Oct 1, 2015)

Honeycomb is the is it has,and yes it's from play store that gives me error messages but also when trying to install any updates.thank you


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Honeycomb is really old. Perhaps that is why the apps won't install.

Unfortunately, the manufacturer has to give you the update to the Android OS.

See if this helps to get ready to update to Ice Cream Sandwich
http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answer...a-tab-a500-for-the-ice-cream-sandwich-update?

and this
http://www.androidauthority.com/acer-iconia-tab-a500-update-app-80440/


----------

